# Dead battery after long drives?



## JEDubz (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been driving my '01 225 Quattro for the last few months and had zero issues other than a dead turn signal (which I fixed... sort of) and suddenly I've got a new issue on my hands... a DEAD BATTERY! 
I've been traveling for work and I've noticed that *after my 200 mile drive the car had a dead battery the next morning*, and then after jumping it and driving about 400 miles a few days later, it had a dead battery the next morning also! Strangely enough *once the car was jumped the car would stop and start normally, but after a long drive (and then leaving it overnight) the car would be dead.*
Could this have something to do with the factory turbo-timer running for too long overnight to cool the turbo down after a long drive? I'm really confused here, the car has only 70k on it and I don't wanna buy a new battery if I don't have to -- especially if that doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Dead battery after long drives? (JEDubz)*

factory turbo timer?
no such things on these cars and they dont run over night.
id check and see how much juice your alternator is putting out. but sounds like its your battery.. how many miles?


----------



## JEDubz (Oct 21, 2008)

Well there is definitely some type of fan or oil pump that is running when the car turns off, I assumed it was to cool the turbo slowly (like a turbo-timer.) The car has 70k on it. I guess it could be the alternator, but I find it strange that once the car has been jumped it is fine for city stop-and-go driving but it's the long drives that kill the battery.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Dead battery after long drives? (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_factory turbo timer?
no such things on these cars

COMPLETELY false. There is in fact an after run pump on ALL 225 models. It will run even if you just turn the key to ACC and take it back out. It is supposed to run for 15 minutes after turning off the ignition, and it circulates coolant through the turbo exactly as JEDbuz suspects. If that does run for longer (or all night) it would certainly kill a battery. Any other open drain (a light, or other circuit) will do the same thing. Your alternator is GOOD, though, if the car keeps running once jump started (that's a good thing for you, I am on my second alternator on my '01). It could be your battery, and if you are on the original battery, it is well due for a replacement. If you live in a cooler climate, or somewhere that gets in the 40s or lower over night, my first suggestion would be to get a new battery if yours is over 3 years old. You can also check the current draw on your batter when it is sitting idle - check it an hour after removing the key for the last time. I believe it should be in the 40-200 mA range, but that is just my recollection - search on AudiWorld, as the current draw when "off" was discussed there some time back.
This tool may help you out as well:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1611320.phtml




_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 2:25 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

you got a Dead battery or a current leak , take the battey to Autozone and have them test it for you for free , if the battery is ok, post here and I will teach you how to find the current leak.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Dead battery after long drives? (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_
COMPLETELY false. There is in fact an after run pump on ALL 225 models. It will run even if you just turn the key to ACC and take it back out. It is supposed to run for 15 minutes after turning off the ignition, and it circulates coolant through the turbo exactly as JEDbuz suspects. If that does run for longer (or all night) it would certainly kill a battery. Any other open drain (a light, or other circuit) will do the same thing. Your alternator is GOOD, though, if the car keeps running once jump started (that's a good thing for you, I am on my second alternator on my '01). It could be your battery, and if you are on the original battery, it is well due for a replacement. If you live in a cooler climate, or somewhere that gets in the 40s or lower over night, my first suggestion would be to get a new battery if yours is over 3 years old. You can also check the current draw on your batter when it is sitting idle - check it an hour after removing the key for the last time. I believe it should be in the 40-200 mA range, but that is just my recollection - search on AudiWorld, as the current draw when "off" was discussed there some time back.
This tool may help you out as well:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1611320.phtml
_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 2:25 PM 10-26-2008_

well sorry bout the false info. i didnt know this.. but then again i own a fwd so maybe thats why


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

ive had this problem. its your alternator. try buying one online and installing it yourself or someone you know, rather then going to the stealership bc i got raped. was over a grand just for this fix my problem was also involved with my clusters to but hopefully not you! good luck let me know if thats the problem

















_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 4:14 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## JEDubz (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Thanks for the feedback everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After jumping the car and driving around for 25 minutes today in colder Columbus, OH weather (the car is usually in Atlanta,) it failed to start again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's not my alternator and it's just an old battery. Up until last month the car had been garaged for the last two years (one of them spent plugged into an electric battery-charger,) so the battery very-likely could be the culprit.
I don't have the chance to go to Autozone to check/replace my battery until tomorrow after my drive to work (in Nashville, TN this week) so I just bought a Black & Decker "Battery Booster." It plugs into your 12-volt cigarette lighter for a few minutes to help cold-start your car. Hopefully this gets me started in the morning so I don't have to jump the car with cables at the crack of dawn. 
I'll keep you all posted. Thanks again!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_ive had this problem. its your alternator. 

COMPLETELY false as well. If your alternator was bad, and you were on a bad battery (which it is if it won't crank without a jump), there is NO WAY it would keep running. The alternator is what supplies the spark for the engine. The fact that you can run the car once it starts proves it is NOT the alternator.
From your latest update, I would bet very heavily on your battery being the culprit. All signs posted so far point to it, and 2 years in storage certainly wasn't good for it. If it is the OEM battery, it is surprising it lasted this long (you have yet to post if it is the original or not...).


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

okay. we'll see when he gets it diagnosed


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

It's your battery. Mine was doing the exact same thing (wasn't mileage dependent) but after sitting over night, the car wouldn't start again. Replaced it with a cheapo "refurbished" Interstate battery until I feel like spending a couple hundred on an Optima.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_okay. we'll see when he gets it diagnosed









McPaudi is right if it was the alternator , he would have the battery light come one and the car would die while running because it would be consuming the battery to run the car electric systems . there is no way he would do 400 miles on a bad alternator.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (JEDubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEDubz* »_Thanks for the feedback everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After jumping the car and driving around for 25 minutes today in colder Columbus, OH weather (the car is usually in Atlanta,) it failed to start again. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's not my alternator and it's just an old battery. Up until last month the car had been garaged for the last two years (one of them spent plugged into an electric battery-charger,) so the battery very-likely could be the culprit.
I don't have the chance to go to Autozone to check/replace my battery until tomorrow after my drive to work (in Nashville, TN this week) so I just bought a Black & Decker "Battery Booster." It plugs into your 12-volt cigarette lighter for a few minutes to help cold-start your car. Hopefully this gets me started in the morning so I don't have to jump the car with cables at the crack of dawn. 
I'll keep you all posted. Thanks again!

Go to Sears, get a Diehard battery for $60, change it in the parking lot. You'll be golden all the way home. A dead OEM battery in the TT can happen "that fast".


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Dead battery after long drives? (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_
COMPLETELY false. There is in fact an after run pump on ALL 225 models. 

Even my 92 Corrrado SLC had an after run pump.


----------



## JEDubz (Oct 21, 2008)

::Update:: Glad to hear some confidence it's the alternator... Long drive. Long day at work. Gonna make it out to Autozone in Nashville tomorrow.
P.S. the Black and Decker Battery Booster was not capable of starting the car. Good thing I saved that receipt, that's $55 of my money Target will not be keeping. 
O.T.: If I get off work early enough I'll also stop by Audi so I can fix another issue (--allbeit self-induced--) my D.S. Heated-Seat button slid back into it's housing about an inch or more. I might have to wait until daylight for this one since I don't have my own Audi stereo-unlock keys.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (JEDubz)*

Wait Wait????!?! What was the problem JED??? You found out what the problem was??!?


----------



## JEDubz (Oct 21, 2008)

Had the battery replaced. $90.60 after tax at Autozone in Nashville. Guy was pretty helpful. *Car starts now.* I think I'm in the clear. Driving back to ATL tomorrow. Thanks again everyone.


----------

